# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  حتى تكونوا كالشامة في الناس

## أم علي طويلبة علم

* وقفات مع الفكر العقدي الوافد ومنهجية التعامل معه د. فوز كردي :

حتى تكونوا كالشامة في الناس

من نحن في تيار الحياة الصاخب ... من نحن في خضم بحرها المتلاطم ...
ماهي حضارتنا في ميزان الحضارات ... وماهو منهجنا في تقييم المناهج ...

واقعنا يحكي قصة حزينة ..تختلط فيها الدموع بالدماء على هزائم مادية أُنهكت فيها قوانا ، وضُرب اقتصادنا وشُتت شملنا ، ومُزقت أجسادنا ، و انتُهكت أعراضنا ، وهدمت مساجدنا  ...
وإن وقف الأمر عند حدود ضياع دنيانا... فلا والله لسنا طلاب دنيا ...وسنظل شُمّ الأنوف مابقي لنا اعتزازنا بانتمائنا واستمساكنا بالذي أُوحي إلى نبينا ..
أما أن تهزم نفسياتنا ، وتتزعزع ثقتنا بمنهجنا ، وننظر بتشوّف إلى عدونا ؛ مستلهمين نهجه ، متتبعين خطاه ، مقلدين سلوكه فهذه والله الهزيمة ، وهذه هي المصيبة ..كيف ارتفع الأقزام إلى مقام القدوة فأصبح المهتدون يتسابقون للاقتداء بالمغضوب عليهم والضالين .. 

فالتفكير على الطريقة المادية النفعية ...
واللباس على الطريقة الغربية الإباحية ..
والتغذية على الطريقة الماكروبيوتيكية .. ولابد فيها من وصفة "الميزو"الذهبي  ة ...
والتأمل والتفكر على الطريقة البوذية ...لابد منها لتحقيق الأخوة الإنسانية ...
والصحة واللياقة على الطريقة الطاوية .. وفلسفات الشنتوية ..
والتفاؤل والإيجابية على طريقة أهل البرمجة اللغوية ..لابد منها لتكوني قادرة وقوية ..

والحديث واللغة لابد فيها من لكنة أعجمية ..تضفي على صاحبها جمال السحنة الأوربية ..
عجباً ألم يأتنا بها الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم بيضاء نقية .. 
هل حقاً نحن بحاجة إلى هذه الوصفات وإلى استيراد زبالة الحضارات !؟؟؟
الماكروبيوتيك ...الريكي...التشي كونغ....nlp
نحن – يا أحبة – خير أمة أخرجت للناس . 
نحن – يا أحبة- كالشامة بين الناس ؛ تميزاً وظهوراً وحسناً وبهاءً .
نحن – يا أحبة – "الأعلون" فربنا الأعلى ، وديننا أعلى ، ومنهجنا أعلى ، ودورنا في هذه الحياة أعلى .
نحن - يا أحبة _ أتباع خير الرسل، وأصحاب أكمل الرسالات ، وأهل أشرف الكتب "القرآن".
ولأنه لابد لنا أن نستحضر عظمة ماعندنا ، وشمول منهجنا ، واستغناءنا به عن كل ما سواه فسنجول جولة سريعة لما ينبغي أن نكون عليه في يومنا وليلتنا ..

تأمليها – أخيتي – وافتحي لها قلبك واشحذي لتطبيقها همتك ...




- يتبع إن شاء الله -*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- عندما تفتحين عينيك في لحظات السحر ولم ينشق فجر اليوم الجديد بعد خذي نفساً عميقاً وأنت تستشعرين عظيم منة الله عليك وابدئي يومك بـ : " الحمد لله الذي أحياني بعد ما أماتني وأذن لي بذكره .....أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله " .

- انهضي من فراشك بخفة وأنت ترددين بصوت مرتفع : " الحمد لله الذي أحياني بعدما أماتني وإليه النشور " أسمعيها من حولك من زوج وأبناء أو إخوة وأخوات ليستيقظ الجميع فرحين حامدين.

- تذكري أن الرب جل جلاله ينـزل وينادي : هل من تائب فأتوب عليه .. هل من مستغفر فأغفر له .. هل من داع فأجيبه .. اغتنمي الفرصة فالجواد الكريم .. الرحمن الرحيم يبسط يده ...

- توضئي .. واسعدي فقد تساقطت ذنوبك مع آخر قطرة ماء .. ابتسمي ورددي : اللهم اجعلني من التوابين واجعلني من المتطهرين .
تلفعي بخمارك وتذكري أنك ستقفين بين يدي خالقك ومولاك لتتدبري كلامه ( القرآن ) ، وتناجينه بما شرع لك من الأذكار والتسبيحات والتحميدات ، فلا يكن شيئ أكبر في همك مما أنت مقبلة عليه ... اغمري أجواء السحر بتلاوتك واستغفارك ....

- وعندما ينشق فجر يوم جديد وينادي : " أنا يوم جديد وعلى عملك شهيد فتزود بعمل صالح فإني لا أعود إلى يوم الدين " ارفعي يديك متضرعة ..اللهم إني أسألك الخير كله عاجله وآجله ما علمت منه ومالم أعلم ، وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وآجله ما علمت منه ومالم أعلم .

- اتجهي ببدنك وقلبك إلى القبلة وارفعي يديك مكبرة مفتتحة صلاتك ( ركعتي الفجر خير من الدنيا وما فيها )  بقلب يقظ وذهن حاضر فالصلاة راحتك ... وسعادتك ..وحديث مع بارئك سبحانه ...

 اضطجعي على جنبك الأيمن ... هكذا كان هدي نبيك الكريم ... وأنت تحمدين الله مع كل نفس أن هداك للإسلام فكم من البشر حولك يغطون في نوم عميق لا يشهدون هذه اللحظات الغالية ولا يشعرون بهذا الأنس الغامر .

- قفي لصلاة الفجر متوجهة لله بكل قلبك وعقلك متدبرة آيات الذكر ...واجلسي بعد السلام في مصلاك ... وتذكري انضمامك لركب شريف عزيز على الله عز وجل على امتداد التاريخ ... جلسوا كما تجلسين أنت اليوم في مصلاك ... ركب يتقدمه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي ركابه الأنبياء البررة والأصحاب والتابعين وتابعيهم إلى يوم الدين ... ادعي الله بتذلل وإلحاح أن يقبلك معهم .. وتشبهي بهم ... تلحقين بركبهم ... وتحشرين معهم ..

- ليكن لسانك رطباً بذكر الله ... ولتأخذ أذكار الصباح والمساء مكانها المرموق من جدول أعمالك متدبرة كلماتها ، متفيئة ظلالها ، واثقة بما ثبت من الموعودات الحقة لملتزمها ... ولا تنسي الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تكفين همك ويغفر ذنبك .




- يتبع إن شاء الله -
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

* - قومي إلى إفطارك وأهل بيتك سعيدة بخدمتهم ، مستشعرة عظيم الأجر في كل حركة وسكنة ... لا تنسي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك ... أدخلي في الوجبة الحبة السوداء ( سبعاً أو خمساً لكل فرد ) وحببي في اللبن وادعي الله أن يبارك لكم فيه ويزيدكم منه ، وليكن مع أطايب الطعام عسلا يتقوى به على مشاغل الحياة ويستشفى به من المرض ، ويتشبه في حبه بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ( كان يعجبه الحلواء والعسل ) .

- لا تستغني عن شربة من ماء زمزم لو وجدت فهي طعام طعم وشفاء سقم .

- ابذلي ولو ريالاً ابتغاء لرضا ربك ، وتزكية لنفسك وإعانة لإخوانك وبركة لمالك .. فهناك من ينادي هذه اللحظة اللهم أعط منفقاً خلفاً .

- ثقي أنك في حفظ الله ، وفي رعاية الله ما دمت على منهج الله ...ولن يزال عليك من الله حافظ .. وإن أصابتك ضراء أو سراء فبرحمة الله وعلمه بما يصلحك ، فاستقبلي الضراء بالصبر ، واستقبلي السراء بالشكر ... وثقي برحمة الله تحوطك ، وعنايته تكلؤك وتدفع عنك ما أهمك من أمر الدنيا والآخرة .

- مارسي مسؤولياتك داخل البيت أو خارجه مراعية الأمانة، مستحضرة رضا ربك في كل خطوة . وإن وجدت فرصة فاغتنمي ركعتي الضحى ، وليكن لسانك دائماً رطب بذكر الله ..

- احرصي على إعداد ( أو الإشراف على إعداد ) وجبات الطعام بمعايير صحية صحيحة وانتقي من بين الأطايب ما يناسب صحتك وأهل بيتك مسترشدة بهدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مؤدبة أسرتك بآداب الطعام والشراب المستقاة من مشكاة النبوة ... وتذكري أن التربية مسؤولية تحتاج إلى جهدك ومتابعتك وأنت تحتاجين إلى عون ربك وتسديده وتوفيقه فتضرعي فالله قريب منك .. مجيب لدعوتك .

- نظمي وقتك على أوقات الصلاة واستشعري فيها جميعها لذة المناجاة ...فأنت على الحقيقة تقفين بين يدي الله . واحرصي على السنن الراتبة لتسد ما قد يكون في صلاتك من خلل ، وتجبر ما قد يكون فيها من غفلة .

-  اقرئي جزءً من كتاب الله بتدبر ، عالجي به مشاكلك واستشفي به لأدوائك وعطري بشذاه بيتك واعمري بمعانيه قلبك ...

- تذكري في كل يومك أنك عضو في جسد واحد ... استشعري واقع إخوانك المسلمين في كل مكان عيشي معهم بقلبك .. ولا تنسيهم من دعائك ... وليكن لنصرتهم وتفريج كربهم حظ في مالك ..

- خلال يومك ... أحيي في نفسك التأمل والتفكر على هدى السلف .. تأملي آي الذكر .. تأملي قصص السيرة ... تأملي المخلوقات... تأملي السحب ...تأملي الشجر ... وسبحي الخالق لتتحرك في قلبك محبته ، وتُستحضر معرفته ... ولا تسألي بعدها عن أفراح الروح ، وأنس القلب ..  

- وعندما ينتهي يومك الحافل بالخيرات تذكري : من بات كالاً من عمل يده بات مغفوراً له .. ابتسمي وقولي : الحمد لله الذي هداني للإسلام وما كنت لأهتدي لولا أن هداني الله .

- اضطجعي على جنبك الأيمن ... وتذكري أحداث يومك .. ما كان فيه من خير فاحمدي الله وما كان فيه من شر فاستغفري الله عليه ، واسألي مقلب القلوب أن يثبت قلبك على دينه ، واعزمي على أن تكوني في الغد أفضل ..

- اغمري قلبك بالصفاء والتسامح لكل مسلم " اللهم إني وهبت نفسي وعرضي لك ...عفوت عمن ظلمني " 

وهكذا في كل يوم ابدئي بداية جديدة بهمة عالية وعزيمة وقادة ، وأديمي النظر في سير السلف - رضوان الله عليهم - فهي من أعظم أسباب النشاط والأنس ... إنك إن فعلت هذا عشت حياتك على هدى الإسلام ، ممتنة للملك العلام ، مقتفية بخير الأنام ، مستغنية بنعمة الله عليك عن فتات موائد اللئام . ووالله لن تكوني -وأنت على هذا المنهج- بحاجة إلى وصفات غربية وفلسفات شرقية ووجبات ماكروبيوتيكية ، ودعاوى الطاقة الكونية .. ولا إلى تنويم واسترخاء أهل البرمجة اللغوية ... 
فوالله إنهم لا يملكون مثل هذه المنهجية ، ولا مثل هذه الخطوات التي تقود برحمة الله إلى السعادة الأبدية ، 
قال شيخ الإسلام : من أراد السعادة الأبدية فليلزم عتبة العبودية . 
وعندها ستكونين كما بين الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم مميزة مع سائر المؤمنين الذين يتميزون عن غيرهم
في دنياهم وأخراهم وفي منهجهم وطريقتهم فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم )) ‏هل تدرون ؟ ما أنتم في الناس إلا ‏‏كالشامة ‏ ‏في صدر البعير)).


**7/ 4 / 1424هـ*
*تم نشر الموضوع في مجلة المنار في العدد 71 شهر جمادى الآخر 1424هـ*
*ونشر كمطوية من دار القاسم للطباعة والنشر*

----------


## أم حبيبة محمد

نفعنا الله بك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وإياكِ أم حبيبة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

نفع الله بك ، وجزاك خير الجزاء .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وجزاكِ مثله أخيتي أم رفيدة

----------

